# New Little One



## elliriyanna (Feb 2, 2011)

Well we went to the store today to get a pregnant girl and .... Well things did not go as planned. We came home with this little ... BOY !!!!

But but ... I DON'T want to hold still !!!









His House, He is by the bottle


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Cute. Why don't you want to hold him/her/it


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Miceandmore64 said:


> Cute. Why don't you want to hold him/her/it


I think elliriyanna meant that the mouse doesn't want to be held just yet.


----------



## elliriyanna (Feb 2, 2011)

yeah he is very very jumpy and needs time to settle in. I can not risk him jumping out of my hands as I do have a cat. And while she will not mess with cages any mouse loose in the house is fair game.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Oh I see thats the only reason I don't always like getting pet shop mice


----------



## elliriyanna (Feb 2, 2011)

There was no other choice ... There are no breeders here and I could not find any in rescues either.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

im sure he will settle down soon, he looks like a sweety


----------



## elliriyanna (Feb 2, 2011)

He is very active and fairly young so it may be a while lol


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

I know thats fine there wasnt another choice it happens sometimes


----------

